
To advance sustainability, fight inequality, researcher says - endswapper
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/02/to-advance-sustainability-fight-inequality-researcher-says/
======
carsongross
There was a whole school of economic thought around the idea of widely
distributed ownership and the family (as the organic, root institution of
sustainability) that died in the conflagration of WW2, called Distributism:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributism)

This, along with populism (Texas-style, pre-1900) and Georgism are historical
economic movements with interesting things to say about the world today that
have sadly been largely memory-holed.

------
philipjames
This research is flawed. There is a connection between social and
environmental sustainability, but they do not work independent from one
another. What we know is, the most environmentally sustainable cities, are
also the most equal. This has to do with a 'culture', or less corruption, more
collaboration, and governments that work. If you want to improve
sustainability, it starts in the culture.
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-should-come-first-
enviro...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-should-come-first-
environmental-social-philip-beere)

------
mc32
At what scale does equality lead to sustainability? At the family,
neighborhood, local, state, national, hemispherical, global levels?

In other words, does equality have to apply across the board, or can it have
effect at more local levels?

